
When It Comes to PR, Facebook Does Know What A Real ‘Friend’ Is - jlhamilton
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/05/facebook-pr/
======
endlessvoid94
I am so tired of hearing about this. Seeing this gain momentum makes me lose
(even more) faith in the media and in the common sense of most people.

It's facebook. It's public. This should've been common knowledge 3 years ago.
Somehow, people just love getting upset about this.

